# Field Hunting



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Been hearing reports that the field conditions are beyond passable and farmers wont even allow you onto their fields in fear that you will get stuck...any further input on this? thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

polarisfctyrcr13 said:


> Been hearing reports that the field conditions are beyond passable and farmers wont even allow you onto their fields in fear that you will get stuck...any further input on this? thanks


Unless you have mat tracks... good luck!

We have a excavator out in a field right now.... even it won't move!


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

see thats what ive been hearing, but seeing some pictures on here it seems that people are getting into fields just fine, is the far north of the state just as bad? are the small waters (without a boat) holding large numbers of birds?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

polarisfctyrcr13 said:


> see thats what ive been hearing, but seeing some pictures on here it seems that people are getting into fields just fine, is the far north of the state just as bad? are the small waters (without a boat) holding large numbers of birds?


Ok are you talking about field hunting? Like driving a pickup and trailer out? Or walking a dozen floaters and a robo out?


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

well my original plan was to pull a trailer and be able to get into the fields to set up a bunch of decoys but from the sounds of it that wont be possible. How are people field hunting out there right now? Just walking decoys out or what?


----------



## matofsrud (Oct 10, 2008)

where are you looking at going. Im from by devils lake nd and we drove out there this weekend and didnt leave any ruts.


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Devils lake area is right where I'm going. So the fields are still driveable? Talked to a guy that worked one of the hotels in town and he said fields are absolutely a no go. That's good news. Are all the fields driveable or are some pretty muddy?


----------



## matofsrud (Oct 10, 2008)

well its not totally dry. we had mud sticking to the tires, but i know that some of my neighbors started to combine later in the afternoon yesterday. im from west of devils lake so i dnt know if they got more rain on the east side of devils lake.


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hmm ya ill be off county road 2 and head west til we find birds. We were told not to even bring the trailer. What would you say about this? Sounds like you think well be able to get into the fields.


----------



## matofsrud (Oct 10, 2008)

well we drove out into the fields sat and sunday morning with a 3/4 ton pickup and 5x8 enclosed trailer. If it was me i would not be too worried about it. The weather sounds like it is supposed to be dry for the next few days anyway.


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ya were heading out there wednesday. Looks like a chance of rain from wednesday on out. How far west of devils lake are you? Too bad we don't got a smaller truck and trailer. Gunna be heading out with a one ton powerstroke and 25 foot trailer.


----------



## matofsrud (Oct 10, 2008)

I live 30 mins west of devils lake. In between minneaukan and leeds. A 25 foot trailer might be a little big if its a little muddy.


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Well we got a wheeler and a little flat bottom boat we usually pull behind to drag the dekes out if its muddy.I'm starting to think these people that gave us reports of the fields just being terrible are over exagerating.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

polarisfctyrcr13 said:


> Well we got a wheeler and a little flat bottom boat we usually pull behind to drag the dekes out if its muddy.I'm starting to think these people that gave us reports of the fields just being terrible are over exagerating.


If you have a wheeler and sled, then I wouldn't get too worried about anything. With a 25' trailer there is plenty of room to bring it along. I'm in SD and its wet and muddy here. It would be pretty hard, maybe impossible, to find a field that you could drive in with a 1 ton and trailer around here. I would guess ND's conditions can't be too much different.


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

How would the farmers be if their field is muddy but you told them you were just going to use a wheeler and sled?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would use a Wheeler. Not worth ripping everything up, and if you do get stuck you are going to have a mess!


----------



## matofsrud (Oct 10, 2008)

you would definaltey be fine with the wheeler its not as bad as they made it sound. If you thnk its too wet just stay out. Not to hard to just use common sense, farmers dont want ruts is all.


----------



## gravelroad (Oct 19, 2009)

was in northern nd from the 13th to the 25th and found feilds to very but was able to drive out on feilds 4 hunts and that was nice other days we scouted and found areas not to bad to walk out our decoys, and had great hunts the decoys all being in bags was a MUST !!


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I hunted all weekend in the DL area and was able to drive the pickup and 16 foot trailer out in the fields with no problems.


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

cool. yea that would be great if we could get the truck and trailer out into the fields. howd you end up doing?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

polarisfctyrcr13 said:


> How would the farmers be if their field is muddy but you told them you were just going to use a wheeler and sled?


Very rarely do I run into situations where the farmers don't want a wheeler in their field. Most often it is if there is winter wheat coming up.


----------

